# Need music suggestions...and help!



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Only thing i can think of kind of along the lines you mentioned would be the midnight syndicate or nox arcana stuff.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Check out this one and see what you think
Carmina Burana.wav - 25.46MB
Also, what about Enigma?


----------



## October Minnesota (Sep 9, 2009)

Hmmm, not quite the style I was going for, but definately awesome! It reminds me of "The Hunchback of Notre Dame"...the Charles Laughton version; that's a very good thing  I really appreciate the song!Thank you!

I'll check out Nox Arcana, as well. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

You might try _Haunted World_ by Hover.
It has good drones, it's very ambient and other-worldly, it only has a handful of monster screams, and it's approximately 60 minutes long.
You can download it from CD Baby or iTunes... I purchased mine from iTunes where I was able to hear a 30 second sample of each track.
Hope this helps.

Cab


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Funny ... "Raison d'Etre" was exactly who I was going to recommend. Also consider stuff by Lustmord like "The Monstrous Soul" or "Stalker" (with Robert Rich). Two of my favorites are by Richard Bone - "The Spectral Ships" and "Ether Dome".

I created an ambient mix a few years ago - I might need to re-share it here.


----------



## buckles (Aug 25, 2009)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/81753-create-your-own-free-halloween-music-sound-effects.html

This is the end all... VERY CREEPY!!!!


----------



## Severeth (Sep 14, 2009)

Have you tried Akira Yamaoka?






He has loads of music like that which he writes for the Silent Hill game franchise.


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Try Skinny Puppy's "Basement" Its mostly drums with ambient keyboards. It samples heavily from the movie "The Legend of Hell House". The track is off the Album "Bites" several other tracks may work but that is a staple of ambient halloween music for me.


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here are a few I would recommend for you. 

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download INCREDIBLE DARK AMBIANT.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download it waits- looped38minuteslongAWESOMEmp3.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download 1661_M07_HauntedCathedral.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download ghostsaroundus.mp3
4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download Horror soundscape looped.mp3

Or look thru my entire collection...
4shared, Online file sharing and storage

password: hauntforum


----------



## October Minnesota (Sep 9, 2009)

Sorry I've been gone everyone...12 hours days. Glad I got back on here, though!!

Meltdown, thank you very much for those songs!! Good stuff there!

Buckle, THANK YOU for the Silent Hill site! I honestly completely forgot how much I like SH.


----------



## christmascandy1 (Aug 19, 2009)

October Minnesota said:


> Sorry I've been gone everyone...12 hours days. Glad I got back on here, though!!
> 
> Meltdown, thank you very much for those songs!! Good stuff there!
> 
> Buckle, THANK YOU for the Silent Hill site! I honestly completely forgot how much I like SH.


wow u want to trade pay-checks??W/b


----------



## Gish (Sep 12, 2009)

Haunted World.


----------



## Goblin5 (Sep 18, 2009)

Some good Halloween music can be found by a group called 'Bandgard' or 'The Trick or Treaters'. Both of these are found on iTunes.


----------



## October Minnesota (Sep 9, 2009)

Is Haunted World an artist or CD compilation?

Christmascandy, I wish I could brag about the checks, but it's about average pay. Just enough to pay the bills and support my Hallowe'en addiction. LOL


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Haunted World is the name of the Album. I downloaded mine from iTunes, but CD Baby also has it. If you want it as a cd, I believe Amazon has it listed. 

Cab


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Gore-Galore has some great stuff that's not sold in retail stores.
I've bought a number of their cds from them & they scare the good! They have both music & sound effects cds. First time I played the "Creepy Crawlers" sample, it made everyone in the room squirm!!

Gore Galore, Halloween, Haunted, House, Props, costumes, Decorations, supplies, horror, corpses, special effects


----------



## mightykoellers (Sep 21, 2009)

*Music suggestions*

This list has some "regular" songs on it, but also some that are atmospheric, including theme songs from some movies. Hope it helps. Top 10 Halloween Songs - Associated Content - associatedcontent.com


----------



## Memento Mori (Sep 22, 2009)

Check out Artesia and Dark Sanctuary.


----------

